# Feathered Foot Homer :O



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

So one of my yellow baby homer has feathered feet! This is very interesting as 
I know that sometimes homers will show crests and what not. I know have a 
homer with feathered feet haha this is nice


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

very nice!!!!


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

i_like_birdz said:


> So one of my yellow baby homer has feathered feet! This is very interesting as
> I know that sometimes homers will show crests and what not. I know have a
> homer with feathered feet haha this is nice


Interesting. I purchased fourteen white homers a few weeks ago, and I have found that six of them have feathered feet. I didn't think that happened with homers.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

It may be "BACK" somewhere there was an outcross with another breed.
And Inbreeding can cause unuseal things to show up.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It happens. A lot of times they are mixes, but it does pop up in pure ones. I have a few homers with extra feathering on the legs. I don't think it's that unusual. 

Pretty bird though  Did it get its feathers pecked out of its head?


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> It happens. A lot of times they are mixes, but it does pop up in pure ones. I have a few homers with extra feathering on the legs. I don't think it's that unusual.
> 
> Pretty bird though  Did it get its feathers pecked out of its head?


The six whites I have with feathered legs just have a couple very thin feathers that run close to the leg right down to the ankle. Not at all like the feathered legs seen on some fancy pigeons. From a distance, it just looks like they have white legs.


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

*Here is one of my young white homers with grouse legs*


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

I'll try again, it didn't seem to work.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

i also had them before~ i also had pigeons (that aren't homer nor racer) with feathered feet like this like they're wearing pyjamas haha some of them i think are 'feral domestic pigeons' only that they have feathered feet


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

i like birdz, he shouldn't be missing those feathers on his head and neck. Does he have a mite problem, or could have canker?


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

i have a blue bar homer with feathered feet~ he doesn't seem normal since he cant stand well in take offs and cannot hold well on any perches.. like he can't stand well with his 'longer' leg with feathers he's also acting weird since he prefers eating together with the flock instead of the food he wants right in front of him.. and he doesn't want to stay on his nest box and he enjoys outside like he doesn't want to fight for his house from other cocks . it really bothers me.. is there something wrong with feathered feet homers?


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Feather feet pigeons are not considered of good value in high flyers, mixing or crossing is the main reason for this.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

i was thinking it would have come from fantails' feathered feet and they're also not good in flying or balancing~ but i was also thinking it was because his feet were a bit longer than normal.. and his claws were longer than normal


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Heedictator said:


> i was thinking it would have come from fantails' feathered feet and they're also not good in flying or balancing~ but i was also thinking it was because his feet were a bit longer than normal.. and his claws were longer than normal


here is one of my hen, having feathers on her feet but still a very good breeder and flyer


----------

